# طلب كتاب the pmp exam how to pass on your first try



## يسرى191 (25 مايو 2010)

الأخوة الزملاء 
اذا سمحتم لو فيه أى مهندس زميل معاه الكتاب ده او اللينك بتاعه يا ريت لو يسمح يبعتوا ضرورى و شاكر لأهتمامكم:20:


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (26 مايو 2010)

و أنا أيضا أريده


----------



## يسرى191 (26 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ابو بدر 
الكتاب موجود على موقع ما و لكنى لا أثق فى هذا الموقع حيث يطلب بيانات credit card و لكنى راسلتهم بامكانية الدفع عن طريق paypal و منتظر الرد ان شاء الله 
و يا ريت نشوف حد يدينا الكتاب ده انا و انت


----------



## ebtihal dayyat (19 يونيو 2010)

انا عضو جديد و اريد ايضا ان امكن


----------



## يسرى191 (20 يونيو 2010)

ebtihal dayyat قال:


> انا عضو جديد و اريد ايضا ان امكن


 
ما زال البحث مستمرا و متواصلا :56:


----------



## ebtihal dayyat (20 يونيو 2010)

شكرا يسرى 

اتمنى لك التوفيق ... انا استعد الان للامتحان متوقع في شهر اب


----------



## ebtihal dayyat (20 يونيو 2010)

يوجد على الرابط الاصدار 3rd edition 
http://books.google.jo/books?id=aah...&resnum=1&ved=0CAkQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## bryar (21 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع وهل من الممكن المساعدة بتزويدنا بموقع او ربط يمكن منه تحميل الكتاب


----------



## يسرى191 (22 يونيو 2010)

ebtihal dayyat قال:


> يوجد على الرابط الاصدار 3rd edition
> http://books.google.jo/books?id=aah...&resnum=1&ved=0cakq6aewaa#v=onepage&q&f=false


 
شكرا جزيلا للأخ الفاضل و بارك الله فيك و لكن ما رأيك فى الكتاب ؟ منتظر ردك


----------



## ebtihal dayyat (26 يونيو 2010)

هذه ليست الطبعة الاخيرة من الكتاب لكن اسلوب الكاتب جدا بسيط و ممتع هذا راي اشخاص اخرين لكوني لم استطع قراءة الكتاب كاملا


----------



## ebtihal dayyat (12 يوليو 2010)

م. يسرى هل حصلت على الكتاب ؟


----------



## Jamal (6 يناير 2011)

??????


----------



## شقشلاغ (8 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
رجاء من يعرف كيف احصل على هذا الكتاب the pmp exam how to pass on your first try وجزاكم الله خيرا
مهندس/ عبد الله


----------



## يسرى191 (12 فبراير 2011)

ebtihal dayyat قال:


> م. يسرى هل حصلت على الكتاب ؟


 
اخى الكريم 

لم استطع الحصول عليه و لكنى اجتزت الامتحان من دونه فلم يعد فى بؤرة اهتمامى 

ارجو منك و من الجميع المعذرة و اتمنى لك التوفيق بالعثور عليه


----------



## م محمد عبدالله حسن (13 فبراير 2011)

يسرى191 قال:


> اخى الكريم
> 
> لم استطع الحصول عليه و لكنى اجتزت الامتحان من دونه فلم يعد فى بؤرة اهتمامى
> 
> ارجو منك و من الجميع المعذرة و اتمنى لك التوفيق بالعثور عليه


 
مبروك يا مهندس أحمد - كده إجتزت الإمتحان من غير ماتقوول والله فرحت لك كتيير وألف مبروك ياريت نتواصل


----------



## يسرى191 (16 فبراير 2011)

م محمد عبدالله حسن قال:


> مبروك يا مهندس أحمد - كده إجتزت الإمتحان من غير ماتقوول والله فرحت لك كتيير وألف مبروك ياريت نتواصل


 
الله يبارك فيك يا باشا و اتمنى لك التوفيق من كل قلبىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى

على فكرة توقيعك اكثراكثر اكثراكثر اكثر اكثر من رائععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع 

بحبك يا مصر :75::75::75::75::75::75:بحبك يا مصر:75::75::75::75::75:

  اذا الشعب يوما اراد الحياة فلابد ان يستجيب القدر
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2012)

مطلوب كلمة سر فك ملف الكتاب المضغوط بـــ winrar
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (14 نوفمبر 2012)

باسورد الاصدار الرابع هل متوفر ؟ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## amgad megahed (26 ديسمبر 2012)

بعد ما قلبت النت كله بقالي اكتر من تلت ايام مع خبرتي التي احسبها في البحث اقدر اقولكم ان الاصدار الرابع غير متوفر علي الاطلاق بشكل غير رسمي اللهم الا ملف اعتقده اعلان لموقع يطلب منك حساب مدفوع به حتي يمنحك الباسورد وذلك له ولملفات اخري واعتقده نصب اكثر منه الكتاب الاصلي.. حاولت فك الباسورد ببرنامج الاحتمالات لم يات بنتيجة علي المدي القصير لوجود باسورد تعجيزي ... الاصدار الثالث متوفر بكثرة وستجدوه علي فورشيرد ولكنه غير مفيد فلا يتوافق مع الاصدار الرابع لـ بمبوك وبالتالي فهو مختلف عن الامتحان


----------



## glman (26 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## glman (26 ديسمبر 2012)

استعمل كتاب ريتا هو افضل مصدر


----------



## nofal (30 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## muhammad906 (18 أغسطس 2017)

https://www.bibloteka.com/the-pmp-exam-how-to-pass-on-your-first-try/


----------

